# The voice control is really bad at making calls



## ateslik (Apr 13, 2018)

I really want to love this somewhat new voice control system, but I'm just finding it extremely frustrating. I have contacts named Kristina and Ginny and this new system doesn't understand either of those. Christina - Contact Not Found. Jenny - Contact Not Found. This used to work very well. Now I have to recite their phone numbers digit by digit to call them. I suppose I could take my phone out of my pocket and use siri, but that kind of defeats the point.

Opening the glovebox with my voice sure is cool, but I call people in my contacts far more frequently. I'm hoping this gets improved soon.


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

Does it work with other contacts besides Christina and Jenny? If so, maybe try deleting these two contacts and then adding them back?


----------



## ateslik (Apr 13, 2018)

it works with people whose names are spelled normally. Kristina is the alternate spelling of Christina, so it doesn’t find it. My contacts Mike, or Nick, or Dan have no issues. 

Is this system working for everyone else, even if your contact has an unusual name?


----------



## Ed Post (Sep 18, 2018)

ateslik said:


> Is this system working for everyone else, even if your contact has an unusual name?


Nope. Never really has. But my greatest disappointment is that I can't say "Navigate to <contact name>".


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

I have to sometimes say full names else it becomes confused. I don't think I'm slurring!


----------



## ateslik (Apr 13, 2018)

msjulie said:


> I have to sometimes say full names else it becomes confused. I don't think I'm slurring!


If you're not sure you're slurring, then you're probably doing something right! lol

I guess I'll add last names and try that. Thanks.


----------



## Enginerd (Aug 28, 2017)

ateslik said:


> it works with people whose names are spelled normally. Kristina is the alternate spelling of Christina, so it doesn't find it. My contacts Mike, or Nick, or Dan have no issues.
> 
> Is this system working for everyone else, even if your contact has an unusual name?


I agree that it works better with standard name spellings. My wife has a non-standard spelling, and it has never worked. So I tried adding a contact for "wife". Apparently that was too generic of a word to even warrant a search of the contact list, so it also failed. After several attempts & variations, I ended up adding a contact for "Janet", and it works every time.

I also notified said wife of the situation, so I don't end up sleeping on the couch when she finds all of the messages and calls to "Janet".


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

ateslik said:


> it works with people whose names are spelled normally. Kristina is the alternate spelling of Christina, so it doesn't find it. My contacts Mike, or Nick, or Dan have no issues.
> 
> Is this system working for everyone else, even if your contact has an unusual name?


Maybe you can try adding another contact for Kristina, but this one spelled as Christina? Not sure why it wouldn't recognize Jenny though, since that's the standard spelling of a common name. Was it looking for Jennie perhaps?


----------



## ateslik (Apr 13, 2018)

BluestarE3 said:


> Maybe you can try adding another contact for Kristina, but this one spelled as Christina? Not sure why it wouldn't recognize Jenny though, since that's the standard spelling of a common name. Was it looking for Jennie perhaps?


Ginny is the name it can't find. It keeps looking for Jenny, which is not the name.

Adding multiple contacts per contact doesn't seem like The Way.  BUT! This is all upgradable, so I'm sure Tesla can fix it.


----------

